

How to build a social entertainment website - jmonegro
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ev2zb/i_run_thathighcom_and_it_pays_my_rent_in_san/c1b6ql9

======
raptrex
He also started <https://www.djangy.com/>
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ev2zb/i_run_thathighco...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ev2zb/i_run_thathighcom_and_it_pays_my_rent_in_san/c1b6u3q)

------
Andrew_Quentin
Did PG fake start Hacker News?

~~~
astrofinch
rms tells me that nickb was widely suspected to be a PG sockpuppet.

~~~
zackattack
Ah, this explains why Tara Ploughman has been referred to as nickb's wife.

------
fourstar
Not quite.

